# Digitrax DT400r



## IOGO (Feb 17, 2008)

My DT400r controller has a blank screen when I plug into my layout. I have read the manual and cannot seem to find any way to "reset" the controller. If anyone has seen or experienced this with a DigiTrax 400r controller, please let me know if there is a way to correct it or do I need to send the unit in for service? The controller is not new and has been working flawlessly for the past 2 years.
Any help or insight is appreciated.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Wild Guess*

Does it have a battery for the memory/clock?


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

I recommend sending it back to be look at to the factory. I had the same problem but for 2 quick seconds when something happened.


----------

